# Brown crickets chirping



## pedro (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought brown crickets didn't chirp. I just had 500 turn up and boy can they chirp.:whistling2: I did buy a bigger size this time is it that? Do they chirp when they get bigger or i wondered if there is pahaps a couple of black ones in with them. I havn't had this happen before,but its driving my OH mad.:lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

they can an do chirp gen as they get bigger and they can be very annoying - get some roaches they are the new black


----------



## pedro (Nov 3, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> they can an do chirp gen as they get bigger and they can be very annoying - get some roaches they are the new black


Hi thanks for that iv'e only had small ones before and they were fine. I have got a colony of roaches Iv'e had them for a couple of months now but have only fed them once when cricks never turned up. So they are multiplying very fast and i hope i won't have to feed cricks very much longer. no cricks means no chirping.:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

we had this discussion over on lizard section a few days ago :hmm:


----------

